# Proper Long Term Storage of Yarn



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

My best friend was a knitter. I am not. She passed away a month ago, and basically left her daughters to me. I say basically, because they still have dad, but I am now their surrogate mom. 

The oldest is 18, and starting to sort through mom's knitting stuff, and is wondering which yarn is worth saving and which is not, and how to properly store it. Her younger sister has shown an interest off and on in knitting. So I told the oldest I knew who to ask, and here I am! 

I would greatly appreciate any help you have to offer.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you get her an account here o HT or allow her to use you account and we can help you teach these girls? So sad to lose their mother as such a time. Well, no time is a good time but it seems the teen and young adult years are so important. Anyway, we would love to help in this aspect of their growth.

As for what to keep and how to keep it? Well, it depends (sorry to sound coy). If there are labels on the yarns read those. If there is wool or other natural fibers in the yarns you will need to store them a bit differently than if they are synthetic yarns. Plastic storage tubs are a good way to store yarn in general. If there are natural fibers, cotton, wool, angora, mohair, silk, but mostly wool and animal fibers, will need to have some some pest protection. I personally like to use essential oils on cotton balls. Cedar, Lavender, Pennyroyal, and Patchouli are all good oils to use. Make sure they are essential oils and not perfume oils. Also do not use mothballs, not only are they toxic but the smell stays with the fibers.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I will pass it along, and show the girls this forum!


----------

